# اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم



## Molka Molkan (11 يونيو 2011)

*اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

*اللقاء  الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق  عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم بروم يسوع المسيح هو الطريق(ومع  المفاجأه الكبــــري انسحـــــــــــــاب الدكتور المنشق عن الكنيسه من  امام العملاق اخرستوس انستي في ثاني سوال له في المناظره ) وبهذا تحقق تعهد  الاستاذ اخرستوس بسحق تعاليم حنين عبد المسيح امام الجميع *


للإستماع مباشرة 

*والتحميل من نفس الشريط على الشمال ، سهم للأسفل ، ثم الضغط على كلمة داونلود*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

*جارى الاستماع
ربنا يعوضك يا مولكا *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

*شكراااااااااا على النقل .... ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ونصلى دايما من أجل خلاص نفس حنين*​


----------



## SALVATION (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

نصلى من اجل الجميع
-----------
شكراا مولكا 
يسوع يعوض تعبك ويبارك عملك​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

*حنين ضد المسيح وليس عبد المسيح*
*مهرطق مرفوض من الكنيسة الارثذوكسية و الانجيلية *
*رائع استاذ اخرستوس*
*شكرا مولكا*


----------



## حنا السرياني (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

ربنا يباركك يا مولكا و يبارك تعب محبتك
و ما هذا المهرطق الا مثل الهراطقه الذين سبقوه
هو سيموت و يفني و ينقطع اسمه من الارض و ستبقي الكنيسه الارثوذكسيه خالدة و ستبقي الصخره التي ينكسر عليها اعداء الايمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

* حنين ده مع الاسف انسان كذاب ومدلس ومنافق صريح للمسلمين وسبب عثره لمن يستمع اليه
 ومن ينطق بلسانه ويقول قطع كتابك المقدس لا يستحق ان يحمل لقب مسيحى 
الف تحيه وتحيه للقدير العملاق اخرستوس انستي الذى سحقه بالقاضيه ودون أن يفقد هدوءه لحظه
استمتعت كتير يا مولكا
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## ROWIS (11 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

*ايوة انا حضرتها وكانت حاجه فله 
المداخلة الاولي بتاعه الاستاذ اخريستوس نسفتله كل حاجه، حتي انا قولت ياعم سيبله حاجة يقدر يقولة علشان اللقاء يطول شوية هههههه
وفي علي فكرة المناظرة بتاعه بدعة الرهبنة وكمية الكذب اللي قالها حنين ده ملهاش اول من أخر
كان يمسك البستان ويقرا حاجان مش موجوده اساسا فيه
*​


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

مع إنو لم أقرأ أو أستمع للحوار ، إلا أنني قرأتُ له رأيه في الرهبنة وإلى حد ما الرجل يقول كلام صحيح ، فالرهبنة لا أساس لها في الإنجيل .


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*




MeToo قال:


> مع إنو لم أقرأ أو أستمع للحوار ، إلا أنني قرأتُ له رأيه في الرهبنة وإلى حد ما الرجل يقول كلام صحيح ، فالرهبنة لا أساس لها في الإنجيل .



و أكل البامية لا أساس له في الانجيل
لكن هذا لا يعني انه خاطئ أو بدعة؟

الرهبنة اختيار شخصي ، انسان اختار الحياه البتولية و الاعتكاف و التوحد مع الله
هذا حقه تماما

أما عدم وجود ما يخص الرهبنة في الانجيل
فهذا لا يعني انها خطأ


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

كل إنسان فى الدنيا يقول كلام بعضه صحيح

بل الشيطان نفسه ، فى كلامه ما هو صحيح

وكل الهراطقة فى طول التاريخ وعرضه ، أغلب كلامهم صحيح

ولكن هذا القليل الغير صحيح ، فى كلام الشيطان والهراطقة والأنبياء الكذبة ، هو مثل السم الموضوع فى العسل ، فلا نستهين به ولا نأخذ الأمر بمنطق الكمية والعدد ، بل النتيجة النهائية

فالعسل المسموم ، إن نحن إخذناه بمنطق النسبة ، فسنجد أن نسبة العسل إلى نسبة السم أكبر جداً جداً 

ولكن إن أخذنا الأمر بمنطق النتيجة النهائية ، فسنجده الموت

وهذا ما أشار له الرب فى مثل الحنطة والزوان ، فزارع الزوان لم يقتطلع الحنطة ، بل فقط وضع بينها بعض الزوان ، ومع أن الرب سمح بالحرية الشخصية ، وبأن ينمو الزوان مع الحنطة ، أى الخير مع الشر ، إلاَّ أنه قرر بأن مصير الزوان فى النار الأبدية

فلا نستهين بالثعالب الصغيرة التى تفسد الكروم كله ، لأن هذه هى خطة وإسلوب الشيطان
+++

أما بخصوص هذا الشخص ، فقد كنت قد درست أحد كتبه وعلَّقت عليه (ولكنى لا أريد الخوض هنا فى مثل هذه مشاكل) ، فوجدته كله نفاق وتلاعب ، و*مشكلة الضمير هى أم المشاكل*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

أما الرهبنة ، فهى الجمع بين ما قاله الإنجيل عن يوحنا المعمدان ، بخصوص تفرَّده فى البرية ، مع ما قاله الإنجيل فى مدح البتولية والبتوليين أو العذارى ، بخصوص تميزهم عن المتزوجين بأن كل إهتمامهم هو فى الرب وحده

كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 7 العدد 34 إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَ*الْعَذْرَاءِ* فَرْقاً: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ *تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ *لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا. 

رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 4 هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَتَنَجَّسُوا مَعَ النِّسَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَطْهَارٌ (الترجمة الدقيقة : *بتوليون*). هَؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَتْبَعُونَ الْحَمَلَ حَيْثُمَا ذَهَبَ. هَؤُلاَءِ اشْتُرُوا مِنْ بَيْنِ النَّاسِ بَاكُورَةً لِلَّهِ وَلِلْحَمَلِ.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*



MeToo قال:


> مع إنو لم أقرأ أو أستمع للحوار ، إلا أنني قرأتُ له رأيه في الرهبنة وإلى حد ما الرجل يقول كلام صحيح ، فالرهبنة لا أساس لها في الإنجيل .



*بالإضافة الى شرح أخونا مكرم (كورنثوس 1 الإصحاح السابع كلّه ورؤيا 4:14)
*
*كلام المسيح إلهنا:
11. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ الْجَمِيعُ يَقْبَلُونَ هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ بَلِ الَّذِينَ أُعْطِيَ لَهُم
12. لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ».
(متى 19)

كلام العقل:
لا يقبل الجميع فكرة التخلّي عن الزواج، وأنا منهم، لكن ليس لنا أن نحجر على أحد ما دام لا يفعل خطأ. فهل الرهبنة خطأ؟ الإجابة الطبيعية لا. إن كان أحد لا يستطيع من دون زواج فليس له أن يحرم الآخرين من الطريقة التي إختاروها للحياة.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

بالضبط أخى الحبيب كيرلس

فالرب أوضح أن هذا الموضوع ليس بالأمر ، بل بالإختيار ، وأكد على قبوله لمن يستطيع

وهو نفس ما طبقه بولس الرسول على نفسه ، ونفس ما دعا إليه -بإرشاد الروح القدس العامل فيه للرسولية - بالقبول لمن يستطيع وليس بالأمر

كما أظهر مميزاته الكثرة ، ومنها التفرغ للرب جسداً وروحاً 
 ومنها التخلص من تهديد أبناء إبليس لنا فى أهلنا 
وهو ما نراه اليوم بقوة ، مما يؤدى بالكثيرين للخوف من إتخاذ مواقف حاسمة ، للشهادة للمسيح ، خوفاً على زوجاتهم وبناتهم وأطفالهم

++++ فالإنجيل يقول بأن البتولية لها الأفضلية 
++++ كما أن الإنجيل أعطى مثال يوحنا المعمدان ، الذى عاش فى البرية ، وليس فى الحياة الناعمة - مثلما قال الرب - مما كان له تأثيره عليه فى عدم الخضوع لترهيب أصحاب السلطان ، بل قال الكلمة بشجاعة غير خائف من شيئ ولا على شيئ

+++ ونفس الأمر حدث لقداسة البابا شنوده ، إذ عندما ضغطت عليه أجهزة الشيطان ليتهاون فى قبول تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فى زواج المسيحيين (مما يهدم المسيحية هدماً) ، فإنه قال علانية فى محاضرته التى يحضرها الألاف ، قال :* " أنا راهب ماعنديش حاجة أخاف عليها "*

+++ *فلذلك حاولوا تغيير لائحة إنتخاب البطريرك ، ليجعلوه من غير الرهبان ، لكيلا يسمعوا تلك العبارة مرة أخرى*

ولكن قوة الله أفشلت مؤامرتهم


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

اعذرني جيسس سن وكيرلس ومكرم ...

ليست المشكلة بالرهبنة بعدم الزواج بل بالتطبيق ، الإنعزال عن الناس والعالم والعيش في عالم بعيد في الصحراء أو المغارات أو على جبال بعيدة لا معنى له ، بولس عاش بلا زواج ولكنه لم ينعزل عن العالم بل عاش في  العالم وسطهم وبينهم وبشّرهم وخدمهم ...

الإعتراض ليس بالزواج من عدمه بقدر طريقة حياتهم التي لا تمت للفكر المسيحي بصلة ...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

لك كل الحرية فى إتخاذ ما تشاء من أراء

ولكن يوحنا المعمدان عاش هكذا ، ومدحه الرب ، وقد سبق وذكرنا أن الرهبنة تجمع بين مثال يوحنا المعمدان مع مدح الإنجيل للبتولية ، فكلاهما نصف للصورة الواحدة

ثم أن حياتهم فى هذه العزلة تخصهم وحدهم ، فإن كانوا فعلاً لا يعملون شيئاً يمت للمسيحية ، مثلما قلت سيادتك
 أو إن كانوا يقدمون ذواتهم ذبيحة حب للرب ، فذلك الأمر لا يقدر أن يعرفه الاَّ من عايش هذا الجو ، لزمن طويل

ولكن البعض يبدأ حسنا ويكمل حسناً ، والبعض لا يكمل

والرب هو الذى سيدين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

ولكن ذم هذا الدكتور فى الرهبنة ، لا يجب أن يكون دافعاً لسيادتك للوقوف معه 

بل يجب أن تفحص كل ما يقوله

فقد يرضيك فى هذه النقطة ، ولكنه يقول - فى نقاط أخرى - بما لا يمكنك قبوله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*




MeToo قال:


> اعذرني جيسس سن وكيرلس ومكرم ...
> 
> ليست المشكلة بالرهبنة بعدم الزواج بل بالتطبيق ، الإنعزال عن الناس والعالم والعيش في عالم بعيد في الصحراء أو المغارات أو على جبال بعيدة لا معنى له ، بولس عاش بلا زواج ولكنه لم ينعزل عن العالم بل عاش في  العالم وسطهم وبينهم وبشّرهم وخدمهم ...
> 
> الإعتراض ليس بالزواج من عدمه بقدر طريقة حياتهم التي لا تمت للفكر المسيحي بصلة ...


من قال ان حياتهم لاتمت للفكر المسيحى بصلة أم يغش يوحنا المعمدان معتزلا فى البرارى قبل نزوله لتهيئة الطريق للمسيح.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

على فكرة ، الرهبنة ليست مفروضة على أى أحد ، بل بالعكس ، تضع الأديرة قوانيناً صارمة لقبول المتقدمين للرهبنة

منها إختبارات كثيرة لمعرفة مدى قوة إيمانهم بالرب وإتكالهم عليه وثباتهم فى التعلق به - لأن الرهبنة أولاً وأخراً هى تعلق بالرب - وقد تطول هذه الفترة الإختبارية ، لسنة أو سنين

وإختيار البطرك والأسقف من الرهبان ، هو رغبتنا نحن ، لضمان عدم تعلقه بأى شيئ آخر غير الرب ، لضمان قيادته للكنيسة يعيداً عن المصالح العالمية ، إذ يكون - بعدطول المدة فى الدير - مقطوعاً عن العالم فعلاً

يعنى بالبلدى ، يكون :"مقطوعلنا" ، ماعندوش حاجة تانية غيرنا ، يعنى غير الكنيسة

+++ وهذا ما نختبره نحن فعلاً ، بالتجربة العملية ، لألفى عام ، وليس بمجرد الكلام النظرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*




MeToo قال:


> اعذرني جيسس سن وكيرلس ومكرم ...
> 
> ليست المشكلة بالرهبنة بعدم الزواج بل بالتطبيق ، الإنعزال عن الناس والعالم والعيش في عالم بعيد في الصحراء أو المغارات أو على جبال بعيدة *لا معنى له* ، بولس عاش بلا زواج ولكنه لم ينعزل عن العالم بل عاش في  العالم وسطهم وبينهم وبشّرهم وخدمهم ...
> 
> الإعتراض ليس بالزواج من عدمه بقدر طريقة حياتهم *التي لا تمت للفكر المسيحي بصلة* ...



لا اعرف يا ميتو كيف حددت " الفكر المسيحي " لتأتي وتقول عن الرهبنة انها لا تمت له ! فالرهبنة بكل ما فيها هى كتابية !!

ولا اعرف كيف تقول هذا !!
وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع لكي نناقشه ؟؟


----------



## تيمو (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

معك حق يا حبيبي يا مولكا ‏

قررت أنني لن أستمر في النقاش ، مش لأنو يوحنا المعمدان مثال صحيح عن حياة الرهبنة ، يوحنا كان نذير ‏للرب ، الرب أفرزه وخصصه قبل ولادته لهذه الحياة ، ونال مديح من الرب لأنه أتم عمله وإرساليته على أكمل ‏وجه ، ‏

أما الرهبنة بطرحها الحالي وبكامل تفاصيلها ، نعم لا تمت للفكر المسيحي بصلة ...‏

بس إحتراماً لك ، وللإخوة سأسكت  سكوتي ذهب ‏


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

الرهبنة موجودة فكرا فى الكتاب المقدس ، وقد وضع أ/مكرم وكيرلس الايات
عاش يوحنا المعمدان كراهب ، قال عنه المسيح (افضل مواليد النساء ) كان يلبس وبر الابل ويأكل العسل . وهذا يشابه حالة التقشف القحط الذى يعيشه الرهبان بارادتهم ،
فمن الرهبان قديسيين عظماء وسواح ، يعملون المعجزات ويظهرون للناس . فهل نتغافل عن كل هذا وعن كلام الكتاب!

وجب الدراسة لمن لم يفهم معنى الرهبنة او يزور ديرا قط.


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

مازلت لا اعرف ما هو تعريف " الفكر المسيحي " الذي تقيس عليه ، فإن كان " الفكر المسيحي " تقصد به " الفكر المسيحي الهرطوقي " فانا اصدق على كلامك .. 

ولكن كل ما في الرهبة له اصل في الكتاب المقدس ،،



> يوحنا كان نذير ‏للرب ، الرب أفرزه وخصصه قبل ولادته لهذه الحياة


ومن قال لك ان كل راهب ليس نذير للرب وان الرب لم يفرزه ؟ أتعتقد ان طريقة الإفراز هو ان يكون ابيه كاهنا ويكون لا ينجب ثم يظهر له ملاك ثم ثم ثم ثم ؟!!! اهذا هو الذي يمت للـ " فكر المسيحي " ؟؟



> ونال مديح من الرب لأنه أتم عمله وإرساليته على أكمل ‏وجه ، ‏


لا اعلم ، هل تريد ان ينزل الرب وحيا مقدسا لكل راهب لكي يتحقق المثال ؟!!! 



> أما الرهبنة بطرحها الحالي وبكامل تفاصيلها


الرهبنة بكامل تفاصيلها هى من الكتاب المقدس ، كما ان الإعلانات الإلهية يمكن ان تكون تماما كما حدث مع الأنبا انطونيوس ، ام ان ظهور الله لإنسان ودعوته لهذا السلك الكهنوتي هو لا يمت " للفكر المسيحي " بصلة هو الآخر ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

الأحبة في المسيح،
الرجاء الإبتعاد عن الحوارات الطائفية


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*




Molka Molkan قال:


> مازلت لا اعرف ما هو تعريف " الفكر المسيحي " الذي تقيس عليه ، فإن كان " الفكر المسيحي " تقصد به " الفكر المسيحي الهرطوقي " فانا اصدق على كلامك ..


 
*هرطوقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذة طريقة نقاش للمختلفين فكريا عنا ؟؟*
*انا اتعجب فقط لاغير *
*سلام *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

 الله محبة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*




MeToo قال:


> اعذرني جيسس سن وكيرلس ومكرم ...
> 
> ليست المشكلة بالرهبنة بعدم الزواج بل بالتطبيق ، الإنعزال عن الناس والعالم والعيش في عالم بعيد في الصحراء أو المغارات أو على جبال بعيدة لا معنى له ، بولس عاش بلا زواج ولكنه لم ينعزل عن العالم بل عاش في  العالم وسطهم وبينهم وبشّرهم وخدمهم ...
> 
> الإعتراض ليس بالزواج من عدمه بقدر طريقة حياتهم التي لا تمت للفكر المسيحي بصلة ...



يا عزيزي بولس لم يكن راهبا بل كان كارزا و مبشرا

لكني مازلت لا أعلم ما وجه اعتراض أي شخص في الكون على فكرة الانعزال و التوحد للعبادة فقط
و مازلت مش عارف ايه هو الفكر المسيحي المقصود في الموضوع عشان نقول ان الرهبنة بعيدة عنه !!


----------



## تيمو (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

جيسس سن 

معلش اسمح لي أن لا أتحاور معك في هذه الجزئيئة لأننا سنخسر أكثر مما نكسب ، ولذلك اعذرني مع مولكا على عدم استمراري في الموضوع ...


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*




MeToo قال:


> جيسس سن
> 
> معلش اسمح لي أن لا أتحاور معك في هذه الجزئيئة لأننا سنخسر أكثر مما نكسب ، ولذلك اعذرني مع مولكا على عدم استمراري في الموضوع ...



زي ما تحب و ترتاح حبيبي ولا يهمك
رغم اني مش شايف ابدا ان اي حوار بين اتنين اخوات ينتهي بأي خسارة :smil12:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

هل توجد طريقة فى الحياة نعتبرها حرام ، إلاَّ الخطية وحدها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

فلماذا نحارب ضد شيئ ليس ضد المسيح ، حتى لو كان - فى نظرنا نحن - غير مفيد ، ما هو الداعى للهجوم عليه !!!!!

أعتقد أن الهجوم على شيئ يستلزم أن يكون فى هذا الشيئ خطية أو جريمة ، فما هى الخطية ، وما هى الجريمة !!!!!!!!!!


هل هى البتولية التى يقول الإنجيل أنها أفضل

أم حياة البرية التى يقول الإنجيل أن يوحنا المعمدان عاشها طوال عمره قبل خروجه للخدمة


ثم هل هم يأمرون الناس بالرهبنة ، أم أن ذلك يتم بدافع شخصى وفى حدود النفس فقط

ثم هل هم يبتعدون عن الناس بسبب كراهيتهم للناس أو لإحساس بالعظمة فوق الناس ، أم لإحساس بالرغبة فى الإنفراد مع الحبيب وحده ، مع إستمرار محبتهم وصلاتهم لجميع الناس


ما هى جريمتهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اللقاء الحاسم بين شماس الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اخرستوس اّنستى والدكتور حنين المنشق عن الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لقـــــاء الحسـم*

عين العقل يا استاذ مكرم


----------



## aymonded (6 فبراير 2012)

لماذا يا إخوتي هذا النقاش العجيب، وأحب فقط أقول شيء خاص ومهم في الموضوع كله، أولاً منذ متى نتدخل في اختيار شخصي حر وقد تكون دعوة من الله يقبلها الإنسان لهدف ما، مثل الأنبا أنطونيوس الكبير والقديس مقاريوس الكبير وغيرهما من الأمثلة الحية التي عاشت لله واثرت الكنيسة بالتعليم الحي النابض بالروح، ولا ينبغي أن نخلط ما بين من اختار الطريق الغير مناسب لإنسان ما لم ينتظر دعوة الله فشوه التعليم وسار في طريق انحرف فيه على المستوى الشخصي... 

وعموماً فأن الزواج للجميع حسب القصد الإلهي في الخلق، أما الرهبنة والتكريس فهو طريق شخصي للغاية لم يفرضة الإنجيل على أحد بل هي اختيار ناس حبوا الله وتفرغوا لعبادته والله هو من يحكم في القلوب ويعرفها، لكن ليس لنا أن ننتقد سوى الخطية التي تفصل الإنسان عن الله فقط، أما المناهج الخاصة فلنتركها لله لأنه يعلم القلوب، ولكننا نرفض أي أحد يفرض علينا طريق محدد ويقول أن هذا هو طريق الخلاص، لأن الرهبنة شيء شخصي جداً لحياة الإنسان باختياره الحر للحياة مع الله، ولكنه ليس طريق يخص الخلاص وحده، ولم يقل أحد من آباء الكنيسة ولا رهبانها أن الرهبنة للخلاص، ولم يفرض أحد الرهبنة أو التكريس على أحد قط... 

والرهبنة ليست موضوع خلاف من الأساس لأنها ليست شرط الخلاص ولم يعلم بها أحد للعامة أو علم بأن كل من يختار الرهبنة يدخل الملكوت، يا أخوتي لا ينبغي أن لا ننزلق في نقاش عقيم لا ينفعنا بل يجعلنا نتجادل في شيء لن ينفع أحد قط، بل يقسمنا ويفرقنا وكل روح ضد الوحدة وتجرفنا في حوار عقيم وتقسمنا لفريقين ما بين مؤيد ومعارض، ليست من الله بل لعدو الخير الذي لا يزرع سلاماً بل يشتت الكل ويضربهم بروح الفرقة، فكل واحد ينبغي أن يعيش في التدبير الذي يتفق مع شخصيته حسب توجيه الروح ودعوة الله له، ولا يتدخل في منهج غيره إلا لو كان علَّم بشيء مخالف للإنجيل، أو علم بأن هناك تدبير يخص الخلاص غير تدبير رب المجد لخلاصنا ونواله بالتوبة والإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، لأن المنهج الشخصي لا يخلص الإنسان إنما يجعله منضبطاً في حياته مع الله ويخدم اسمه بالطريقة التي دعاه بها وبتقديم حياته (في أي طريق ومنهج) كذبيحة شكر بالمحبة ... أقبلوا مني كل تقدير واحترام في المحبة، النعمة معكم
​


----------

